# Got a 3x3, what should I do with it?



## Cyclopscow (Jan 13, 2014)

I got a 3x3 rubiks brand cube but i have no idea what to do with it. I would like to mod it into a Siamese but i dont have another cube so i wanna know if there are any other mods out there that i can do with one cube. Thanks!


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 13, 2014)

You can solve it right?


----------



## rybaby (Jan 13, 2014)

1. Solve it.
2. Repeat step 1.


----------



## Cyclopscow (Jan 13, 2014)

... i can solve it but i have a guhong and dont need to use it. I would like to mod it.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 13, 2014)

Forget about what other people have made and think about what you would like to make from it. Think about what areas you can remove which won't stop it working. Think about what you can build onto the outside. Consider what materials are available to you, what bits of junk you have laying around that you could use. Consider your skills and what you are good at, your other interest etc. Look at all the shapes you see around you and think about what might just work. Once you have done all that make YOUR puzzle and be proud that you have created something new and entirely on your own.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 13, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> Forget about what other people have made and think about what you would like to make from it. Think about what areas you can remove which won't stop it working. Think about what you can build onto the outside. Consider what materials are available to you, what bits of junk you have laying around that you could use. Consider your skills and what you are good at, your other interest etc. Look at all the shapes you see around you and think about what might just work. Once you have done all that make YOUR puzzle and be proud that you have created something new and entirely on your own.


damn good read right here,very nice view on things.
anyway,if you don't have the imagination to think of your own puzzle,there are a couple mods out there.
sticker mods are always nice,i made a gorillaz picture cube,and they are fun to solve,arrow cubes aswell.
as for shape mods,as far as i know, a barrel cube is the easiest to make.


----------



## Cyclopscow (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## Johnny (Jan 13, 2014)

The problem that I have with Rubik's brands is that whatever you mod it into will be a low quality puzzle. I might suggest modding a cheaper and better cube.


----------



## Cyclopscow (Jan 13, 2014)

oh, ok


----------



## caters (Feb 15, 2014)

cheaper often means lower quality. I have a 4x4 and a 3x3 and one is the Rubiks Brand(the 3x3) and the other I don't know the brand. the 3x3 can do the corner cutting but it turns more slowly than the 4x4 I have(thus no finger tricks really work well on the 3x3).

I can tell you right now that my 4x4 is a better quality than my 3x3 and that Rubiks while it is a cheap brand is not a good brand to use because that brand of cube has clicking sometimes, slow turns, even a lubricant would not really help with it.
It is just one of the worst brands of cubes.

the 4x4 that I have moves smoothly without lubricant and that I can do finger tricks easily with it. my 4x4 while more difficult is better quality and more expensive than my 3x3.

Thus expensive cubes are often high quality cubes.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 15, 2014)

Rubik's isn't a cheap brand......
They cost way more than comparable cubes. Wait, Rubik's Brands don't have any comparable cubes. (Except the new Rubik's speedcube maybe which is still mighty expensive)


----------



## caters (Feb 15, 2014)

V cube 3: $20.53

Rubiks brand 3x3: $11.99

Rubiks is much cheaper than V cube.

The V cube 3 is about as expensive as a Rubiks brand 4x4


----------



## Logical101 (Feb 15, 2014)

caters said:


> V cube 3: $20.53
> 
> Rubiks brand 3x3: $11.99
> 
> ...



Shengshou Aurora $5

better than both and also cheaper


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 15, 2014)

caters said:


> V cube 3: $20.53
> 
> Rubiks brand 3x3: $11.99
> 
> ...


Are the V-Cube 3x3 and the Rubik's 3x3 and the Rubik's 4x4 the only cubes you know about? Really? Come on, do some research, get yourself some better cubes and some great useful knowledge.


----------



## caters (Feb 15, 2014)

but better cubes are often(not always but often) more expensive than worse cubes.


----------



## kcl (Feb 15, 2014)

caters said:


> but better cubes are often(not always but often) more expensive than worse cubes.



One word to disprove your entire argument: Shengshou


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 15, 2014)

caters said:


> but better cubes are often(not always but often) more expensive than worse cubes.



Yea, if you really want good cubes, buy all the ShengShou products, and you have most of the WCA puzzles.


----------



## UB (Feb 15, 2014)

You have 3 options
1- Solve It
2- Mod It
3- (What non cubers do) F#$*! this S*#+ and Breaks it


----------



## WhatIsRubiks (Feb 20, 2014)

caters said:


> but better cubes are often(not always but often) more expensive than worse cubes.




Cyclone boys...It is a great cube and it costs about 4 dollars...


----------

